# Something Crazy. My deer got beat up?



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Just looking to see if anyone else has experienced what I saw today. I will try to keep it as short as possible. 

I had 5 does coming from across a field, got ready, they came into the drop zone and as soon as I shot the biggest doe she moved forward and somehow I ended up hitting her in the butt. They all ran/hopped back into the field about 50 yards away not really aware of situation and my deer falls over and is in bad shape. She sat there for about a half hour and then got up and tried to move again and the other 4 deer are hanging around. She made it about 15 yards and fell down again. Now another deer standing right next to it gets face to face with mine, rears up and STOMPS the pi$$ out of my deer!?!?! This didn't even seem to phase her. After that a few min went by, the group of four lost interest and left. Has anyone seen anything like that? Do you think the other deer was trying to put her out of her misery? It was a crazy sight to see and amazed me that even in the bad shape she was it she still kept her head up for a while after that! Just glad to get a deer!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

This happened to me while turkey hunting. I shot my bird and immediately the other two he was with started kicking the $#!+ out of him. Interested to hear others stories.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not trying to put her out of her misery, just the natural dominance order in wild animals. The doe you shot was the dominant doe of that group


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like the animal kingdom's version of the "I told you so......" fights with friends.

"I told you not to walk over there! but noooooo, you just had to get too close didn't you?" Stomp stomp stomp......

Mr. A


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Gone Wishin said:


> This happened to me while turkey hunting. I shot my bird and immediately the other two he was with started kicking the $#!+ out of him. Interested to hear others stories.


This has happened to me several times while turkey hunting. On another note I had an old timer swear that when hunting coyotes and a pack comes in to shoot the first one square in the ass. Then when the first one goes down the rest will gang up on the first one instead of running off. I did this the only chance that I has a pack come in. Well....he was right and I ended up shooting three. I think it comes down to pecking order especially when the food sources are low. I hope you ended up getting your deer.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

When we hunted crows they would have one on look out. If you shot any of them i have seen them gang up on the lookout and chase him out of the country. Fooled them one time when I shot the lookout. Lol. Odd to see that. Turkeys will jump a bird and we have doubled up on them when they stayed and flogged the first bird.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Had the same thing happen with pronghorn. My wife shot a buck and two others came and made like they were going to stomp it. We had to shoo them away.

Had a turkey getting stomped by a dozen jakes. I was laughing till I realized they were really doing a number on it. Almost tore the entire beard off.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Not trying to put her out of her misery, just the natural dominance order in wild animals. The doe you shot was the dominant doe of that group


Yep! It's like the old, sick guppy in the aquarium. The other fish will peck at it till it's dead!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've had this happen 3 times, but it was a buck every time. 2 occasions I bow shot a buck and he fell within sight. I usually still sit quietly for 20-30 minutes even when I KNOW the deer is dead; I like to collect myself and settle completely down before I climb down and begin the work. While waiting another buck approached and when it saw the dead buck lying on the ground, it attacked the buck head on! One of these bucks was a very dominant buck (5+ yr old) and he was dead when attacked. The second was a 3yr old 8 point and he was alive, but on his way out. He couldn't do anything to defend himself and I actually yelled out because I was afraid he was going to get beat up badly (both antlers and meat potentially). 

The third time the buck was also dead, but not within sight. I was actually trailing him and had gone about 75 yards from my stand when noise and movement caught my attention. To my right about 30 yards, I see a MONSTER buck (much larger than the buck I killed) thrashing another buck...my dead buck! He sees me just about the time I see him and he splts full bore. He had left a gauge and a puncture hole in my bucks neck and worked the ground up in the area like a catch circle.

It was during the rut all 3 times.

I have had doea fall dead within sight and had other deer approach them, but they always just sniffed them/took a quick look and went on like nothing happened.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Did you know the deer you shot was alive for the 30 mintues she laid there before being attacked?


----------

